
Trabb Pardo–Knuth Algorithm - Lowkeyloki
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trabb_Pardo%E2%80%93Knuth_algorithm
======
Lowkeyloki
I wonder what the significance of 11 elements could be?

